# stihl



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

does anybody know the correct idle speed rpms and high speed rpms for a stihl fc75 stick edger


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Idle speed @ r.p.m. 2,800 

Maximum attainable RPM on engines with speed governing (electronic cut-off, carburetor with control valve or wind vane). @ r.p.m.
x1000 9.7 - 11.3 

Have a good one. Geo


----------



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

please explain x1000 9.7-11.3


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

andybcumming112 said:


> please explain x1000 9.7-11.3


That would be 9,700 to 11,300 rpm.


----------



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

thanks alot geo you are the man. i didn't forget about you 30 year you are too.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

stihl spec on the 4137 engine (fc 75) is 2800 low end 10,500 high end +/- 800 rpms


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Let's see 10,500 - 800 = 9,700 and 10,500 + 800 = 11,300. Yep, Geo just did the math for us...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

lol, I would like to take credit for my amazing math skills, HOWEVER, all I did was a cut and paste from the FC-75 Setting/Testing section of the Stihl cd. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

wish i had that cd


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

geogrubb said:


> lol, I would like to take credit for my amazing math skills, HOWEVER, all I did was a cut and paste from the FC-75 Setting/Testing section of the Stihl cd. Have a good one. Geo



lol


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

andybcumming112 said:


> wish i had that cd


It's not all that great, hummms a lot, scratchy, no harmony, a lot like American Idol auditions. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> It's not all that great, hummms a lot, scratchy, no harmony, a lot like American Idol auditions. Have a good one. Geo


andybcumming112;
Sorry for the stupid comment, too much beer at the BBQ. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

didn't take it that way, thought it was kind of funny. I have seen a stihl cd service manual online covers alot of engines is that what you have.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

andybcumming112 said:


> didn't take it that way, thought it was kind of funny. I have seen a stihl cd service manual online covers alot of engines is that what you have.


I have one similar to the one below. Have a good one. Geo
http://cgi.ebay.com/STIHL-TOOLS-WOR...A?hash=item3ca43eaf77&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177


----------

